

Hello, my name is Ava. I'd like to meet you. - reimertz
http://ava-sessions.com/

======
gamechangr
Who wrote this program? Three questions in (and the wrong responses i might
add) it asks for permission to use my camera? No way man!

Sorry -Flagging it

~~~
detaro
It's an Ad for the movie linked in the bottom right. ToS mention "advertising
for the movie" explicitly as one of the things they can use user "content"
for.

